
Tesla will move California to Texas/Nevada due to local coronavirus response - heshiebee
https://electrek.co/2020/05/09/tesla-move-california-to-texas-nevada-coronavirus-response/
======
triceratops
> Tesla will move California to Texas/Nevada due to local coronavirus response

I know Elon Musk thrives on achieving seemingly impossible tasks. But surely
moving America's largest state by population is beyond even him. /s

------
detaro
please check for duplicates before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23126517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23126517)

------
mjthrowaway1
It’s the smart move. Frankly, it was a mistake to open in CA in the first
place. CA is not business friendly and definitely not an affordable place to
manufacture goods. Unless your business depends on local sales or needs to
hire professionals at 6 figure salaries you probably shouldn’t be starting a
new business here.

